# Recently told to stop feeding all my cats



## SteveB (Dec 17, 2018)

Hello. I moved to my current apartment about 3 years ago. My apartment is attached to the rental office, so when I moved there, the landlord of the apartment was feeding all of these stray and feral cats.

Well, one day, she just left, and there was no one there to feed them besides me. I've never had cats before, but i love animals, so I took it upon myself. How could I not?

Well, for almost three years, everything was fine. I fed them, bought them houses, gave them water and care. I got them all TNR'd and whittled the unruly mob down to six. (I lost about five in the process due to being close to a street but we won't talk about that)

I also took two of them indoors and made them my cats. They are my babies and I'd do anything to protect them.

Anyway, long story short, last week, the new landlord left a note on my door saying that I had to stop feeding the cats out back because it was a violation of my lease, and that I could be evicted. I talked to her and tried to tell her that I couldn't just STOP feeding them because 4 of the 6 had been born after I moved there and had never known anything BUT me feeding them. Her heartless and cold reaction was "If you stop feeding them they'll go away." 

I have a guy who trapped all of them for me (a volunteer who works with a local shelter who has trapped over 600 ferals and strays for TNR) and he obviously disagreed with her idiotic statement. 

I've been devastated for a week but luckily I came in contact with a guardian angel who, after I broke down on the phone with her about them, told me she would take them because she had a 60 acre farm where she housed ferals and strays. My heart about stopped when she told me she would take them.

I know these aren't MY cats, per se, because they live outside and can come and go as they please, but I'm just so devastated that I have to give them up. I cannot believe the heartlessness of the landlord, in the dead of winter, saying to stop feeding, watering and sheltering these cats. 

I'm hoping and praying this week I will be able to catch at least the four who were born AFTER I started feeding all of them, and move them down to the farm. (She keeps them in a cage for a week after they get to the farm so they don't run off as soon as they get there) 

What really bugs me is when most people hear about my cats, they just make fun of it and call me a Crazy Cat Lady. I'm sorry I have compassion for animals and want to make sure they're safe. Call me a terrible person, I guess.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I think you're very compassionate.....wish you good luck in catching "the Four". Yes, I've been called the Crazy Cat Lady many times....just ignore it....they don't know what they're missing! 
:kittyball :heart :santa


----------



## SteveB (Dec 17, 2018)

*Farm*

Tank you. We caught three. Two of the ones I needed, plus the very angry and mean Mama of all of them. I took them to the farm yesterday. It is amazing and I'm so relieved I found it. The two are in a double cage in a barn for two weeks while they transition. They're together so they're at least familiar with each other. Inside the barn there are other friendly cats and I'm sure that when they are released from their cages, they won't be leaving the barn. (They can. There are holes for them to get out) But if I know my cats, they will think "Why would we ever leave this barn and be in the freezing cold and rain and snow and wind?" They have all the food and water and protection they will need. Beds, toys, the works. (I said "They've never had toys before. They probably won't know what to do with them.") 

I'm just very relieved I found this place and ALL of my stress will leave once I catch the others.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Thank you for taking such good care of them all these years and most importantly getting them fixed. If you're able to move them to the farm, I hope you'll be able to visit them and bring your friend donations of food. Who knows, one day you might be in a position to adopt one or two back. You never know.


----------

